# Maitenance free cladding



## That would work (25 Jan 2019)

Hi,
I am planning a new workshop build. One side of the building will be along a boundary so I will have no access to this side for maintenance. I have discussed with Mike using corrugated bitumen sheet which seems pretty sensible but I am wondering if there are any other options for an economical maintenance free external cladding? It will be constructed from 100x50 stud with membrane on the outside under the cladding and osb lining inside with rockwool insulation.


----------



## MikeG. (25 Jan 2019)

There are cementitious boards which look like wood. Eternit make some. They're pretty hardy, and fire resistant for the regs if they apply to your building (check this first).


----------



## That would work (28 Jan 2019)

After having a look around, corrugated bitumen is the best cost wise. I dont think fire regs are an issue as its within 15m2. 
Cheers


----------

